# Ernest Bloch



## Rondo

From the start, I will say I am not that familiar with Bloch's music. By memory, I am familiar with _3 Nocturnes_ and the very sublime _Niguin._ The first time I heard the former piece was at a recital I attended. I can't really explain what kind of effect hearing that piece had on me. I can honestly say I recall more details of that recital (and other similar ones) than I do of other concerts I have attended (yes, orchestral included).

Are there any other Bloch works worth discussing? If so, share them here.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I had the second mvt. of his Concerto Grosso played at my wedding!


----------



## Sid James

I like his style, which is very rhapsodic and epic. I've not heard the works mentioned above, but I am familiar with the Schelomo, the Violin Concerto, and Voice in the Wilderness. Sometimes his music sounds like the soundtrack to a biblical epic, at other times it is more lyrical and romantic. I think he is a very approachable composer, despite his rather unique and idiosyncratic style.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ernest Bloch was born in Switzerland and died at Agate Beach, Oregon. His work divides into four main periods. In the earliest, he falls under the influence of Richard Strauss and Modest Mussorgsky, an odd combination, to say the least. The works of this period - like the Symphony in C Sharp minor and the tone poem Printemps-Hiver - impress you as trying to find their way. They have not absorbed their influences; the joins show. Later, Bloch exchanges Strauss for Claude Debussy and strengthens the Mussorgsky ties. This results in his opera Macbeth, considered by many as the finest operatic version of a Shakespearean tragedy. The ties to Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov are apparent, but Bloch has made Mussorgsky's devices (irregular metrical shifts, odd chord progressions and cadences) his own.

In the second, so-called "Jewish," period, Bloch takes up specific Jewish subject matter (although not musical matter) and writes the one work by which he is still remembered: Schelomo, a rhapsody for cello and orchestra based on the figure of Solomon and the book of Ecclesiastes. During this time, he also produces psalm settings for tenor and orchestra, the Trois Poèmes juifs, and the suite Baal Shem for violin and piano. Here, Bloch single-handedly creates a manner all his own - epic, passionate, powerful - with obvious reminiscences of cantorial melos. Once he finds this, for the most part, the specific Jewish references become objectified, submerged, or turned to other expressive uses. He will return to Jewish material for inspiration, but he no longer writes specifically "Jewish" music. Indeed, many of his works seen as Jewish actually have their origins in his imaginative vision of Asian and Pacific jungles.

About this time, in the mid-1920s, with several significant works behind him, Bloch decided to re-learn counterpoint. J. S. Bach and Palestrina become profound new influences. Yet, Bloch's neo-classicism (in works like the Concerto Grosso No. 1, Piano Quintet No. 1, and the Sacred Service) sounds like nobody else's. The strong, epic quality is still there, but construction just got tighter. It really impresses a listener as a desire to get the most expressive punch out of every musical line.

During World War II, Bloch became too depressed to compose, but the end of the war released a flood of new work, tending to the abstract, and emphasizing chamber music and chamber combinations. Bach continues as an influence, but so does late Beethoven, particularly in Bloch's string quartets 2-5. He began to experiment with serialism, although again his musical soul remained his own.

Bloch is out of critical favor right now, along with an entire generation of twentieth-century composers like Artur Honegger, Darius Milhaud, and Ralph Vaughan Williams. He takes big breaths, like Whitman, in a time which prefers the ironic, the distant, and the understated, but he has both intellect and passion.

Major works include Schelomo and Voice in the Wilderness for cello and orchestra, the opera Macbeth, five magnificent string quartets (Roger Sessions regarded them as among the best ever written), concertos for violin and piano, two violin sonatas, two concerti grossi, three suites for solo cello, the Sacred Service (Avodath Hakodesh), Suite symphonique, Sinfonia Breve, Proclamation for trumpet and orchestra, Suite hébraïque for violin and orchestra, two piano quintets, and two suites for solo violin (his last works).

[Article taken from Classical.net]

Bloch was truly a gifted composer. I just heard his Violin Concerto and I'm absolutely enchanted with it's lyrical beauty. Truly remarkable. He's yet another composer who has "fallen between the cracks" so to speak. He's written a good bit of work. I look forward to hearing more of his work.

Are you guys familiar with Bloch's music?

Special note: I just realized there's already a thread on Bloch. Oh well....this thread has more information.


----------



## Sid James

He's also one of my favourites. Sometimes his music can sound a bit pastiche & too cheesy for it's own good (eg. _America: An Epic Rhapsody_), but his best works have a sense of grandeur which is more dignified, perhaps (_Schelomo, Voice in the wilderness, Violin Concerto, Hebrew Suite_).

Here's the other thread on Bloch:

http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html

By the way, Mirror Image, which recording of the _Violin Concerto_ did you hear? I've got the one on Naxos with Zina Schiff, conducted by Serebrier...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> He's also one of my favourites. Sometimes his music can sound a bit pastiche & too cheesy for it's own good (eg. _America: An Epic Rhapsody_), but his best works have a sense of grandeur which is more dignified, perhaps (_Schelomo, Voice in the wilderness, Violin Concerto, Hebrew Suite_).
> 
> Here's the other thread on Bloch:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/4535-ernest-bloch.html
> 
> By the way, Mirror Image, which recording of the _Violin Concerto_ did you hear? I've got the one on Naxos with Zina Schiff, conducted by Serebrier...


That's the one I heard on Naxos. It's an excellent recording of that piece. Jose Serebrier is a very good conductor. I own several recordings of Serebrier.

How's the rest of that Naxos recording?

Anyway, that's the only piece I've heard of Bloch, but it's really good.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> That's the one I heard on Naxos...How's the rest of that Naxos recording?...Anyway, that's the only piece I've heard of Bloch, but it's really good.


The CD has two other works for violin & orchestra, the earlier _Baal Shem_ & the later _Hebrew Suite_. They are both interesting listening, in the same vein as the _Violin Concerto_, but much shorter.

He composed two great concertante works for cello & orchestra, _Schelomo & Voice in the wilderness_. I recommend those if you like the _Violin Concerto_.

His chamber music is also good, I have his _String Quartet No. 3_.

As I said above, I think _America: An Epic Rhapsody_ is too cheesy, sprawling & pastiched for it's own good, but it's not a bad piece, if you're willing to put up with these considerable drawbacks. He also composed two other similar works, which I have not heard, called Switzerland & Israel.


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> The CD has two other works for violin & orchestra, the earlier _Baal Shem_ & the later _Hebrew Suite_. They are both interesting listening, in the same vein as the _Violin Concerto_, but much shorter.
> 
> He composed two great concertante works for cello & orchestra, _Schelomo & Voice in the wilderness_. I recommend those if you like the _Violin Concerto_.
> 
> His chamber music is also good, I have his _String Quartet No. 3_.
> 
> As I said above, I think _America: An Epic Rhapsody_ is too cheesy, sprawling & pastiched for it's own good, but it's not a bad piece, if you're willing to put up with these considerable drawbacks. He also composed two other similar works, which I have not heard, called Switzerland & Israel.


Don't worry, I won't be checking out "America: An Epic Rhapsody." I think the idea of that piece sounds a little far-fetched and I've read a lot about Bloch. His strength are in his concertos I think.


----------



## livemylife

He wrote a lot of cello pieces like Prayer, Schelomo, Meditation, but I like Schelomo the best.


----------



## Claude Torres

Hi everybody,

Please have a look at my Ernest Bloch's web page.
You will find an extensive discography and numerous links to learn more about this extraordinary composer.

http://claudet.club.fr/Bloch/index.html

All the best
Greetings from France

Claude Torres


----------



## Mirror Image

livemylife said:


> He wrote a lot of cello pieces like Prayer, Schelomo, Meditation, but I like Schelomo the best.


Is that a picture of Jacqueline du Pre on your avatar? She was a great cellist. Her performance of Elgar's "Cello Concerto" is still unsurpassed.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes I like Bloch

i like his evocations suite among other things.


----------



## Claude Torres

Claude Torres said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please have a look at my Ernest Bloch's web page.
> You will find an extensive discography and numerous links to learn more about this extraordinary composer.
> 
> http://claudet.club.fr/Bloch/index.html
> 
> All the best
> Greetings from France
> 
> Claude Torres


Please note that my web pages addresses have changed

http://claude.torres1.perso.sfr.fr/Bloch/index.html
for Ernest Bloch

http://claude.torres1.perso.sfr.fr/index.html
is the Home Page

Sorry

Claude Torres


----------



## Taneyev

IMHO, best recordings of the v.c. are the 2 historicals by Joseph Szigety, with Munch (38) and with Mengelberg (39).


----------



## handlebar

I visit that beach often on the Oregon coast. Agate beach is a delight and I always play one of his woprks when there like the Symphony or Schelomo.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> During World War II, Bloch became too depressed to compose, but the end of the war released a flood of new work, tending to the abstract, and emphasizing chamber music and chamber combinations. Bach continues as an influence, but so does late Beethoven, particularly in Bloch's string quartets 2-5. He began to experiment with serialism, although again his musical soul remained his own.


I've got one of those string quartets, but I'd be interested in the works in which he experimented with serialism. Has anyone heard these? His pre-WWII works seem to be more popular...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've always respected Bloch for his masterful synthesis of the Jewish folk tradition and the European classical tradition. It would seem obvious that the minor key wails of the Klezmer fiddle would fit perfectly with late 19th century Romanticism, but I don't know of any composers who used the "Hebrew Songbook" before Bloch. As a Jew who attends synagogue (and, actually, Baptist church) regularly, I can't help but think of the chants of my cantor whenever I hear Bloch's music.

Some favorites:
Suite Hebraïque
Violin Concerto
Piano Quintets

And one work that I can't stand:
America


----------



## Sid James

I have re-listened to _America: An Epic Rhapsody _& actually now think that it's not a bad piece. Sure, it's not the greatest symphony ever written, but I can now hear some cohesiveness to it, at least. The theme of the final chorus 'America! America! Thy name is in my heart' runs through the whole work, and acts like a leitmotif to bind it together, if you like. Perhaps what puts people off a bit is that it is like a pastiche of Native American, pilgrim, Celtic, Negro, Creole & civil war musical elements, all bought together to make a symphonic picture of America's history.

But I still think that this is not the first work a Bloch beginner should experience. Far more rewarding are his works that are infused with a 'Jewish' style, such as the _Violin Concerto, Suite hebraique, Schelomo & Voice in the Wilderness_. Now they are truly epic and first-rate works. _America_ is more for huge Bloch fans like myself...


----------



## Ut Pictura

Schelomo for cello and orchestra is a great piece by Bloch. It was inspired by Ecclesiastes. Whenever I listen to it that opening theme conjures up "Vanities of vanities, said the preacher, vanities of vanities, all is vanity." The book of Ecclesiastes falls back on this theme continually - it is the underlying thread of his entire argument - and in the same way the piece circles around this theme. 

In my opinion, this is pure programmatic music, with incredible insight and depth of vision.


----------



## violadude

Ernst Bloch-

Pieces I have by Bloch

String Quartets 1-4
Suite for viola and piano
Suite Hebraique
Meditation and Processional
Suite for solo viola (unfinished)

I really love the passionate and fiery sound of Jewish music, so it's not a surprise I really like this composer. The string quartets are really cool, reminds me of something between Shostakovich and Bartok. Every piece that I have heard by him manages to have that fun/tragic dichotomy of Jewish music, it sounds very deeply religious in some of the pieces. The Jewish influence on much of his music make a lot of the themes really great. I don't really like the suite for solo viola, or the last two movements of Suite Hebraique. I think they are kind of boring compared to the rest of his output.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've got a Naxos disc featuring his America (An Epic Rhapsody) - a symphonic work which consists of three substantial movements depicting three particular ages in the USA's evolution - the landing of the Pilgrim Fathers, the Civil War and modern times/hopes for the future (1926). Folk tunes and hints of jazz abound, as one could imagine - think Grofe, Copland and Gershwin respectively. An interesting and entertaining work, the only reservation I have is the text in the final movement which in a way is almost as corny as the kind of pro-Stalinist doggerel which accompanied many Soviet works in the 30s and 40s. 

The fill-up is the orchestration of the ubiquitous Suite hebraique - the other versions I've got are for violin/piano and viola/piano


----------



## GoneBaroque

My favorites are:
The Concerto Grossi
Concerto for Violin
Avodath hakodesh (A Sacred Service)
Shelomo for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## clavichorder

I am just getting into the Concerto Grossi, they are very satisfying yet accessible listens!


----------



## Guest

I like his Piano Quintet No.1 and the two Violin Sonatas among the pieces unnamed so far. As I recall his Concerto Symphonique for Piano and Orchestra is pretty good, too.


----------



## clavichorder

Kontrapunctus said:


> I like his Piano Quintet No.1


Just heard the Piano Quintet and it made a great first impression.


----------



## Chrythes

His violin concerto is quite good as well.


----------



## TresPicos

clavichorder said:


> Just heard the Piano Quintet and it made a great first impression.


Just heard it too, the other day, and I agree.


----------



## R3PL4Y

I'd never listened to Bloch before, but being a trombonist myself, I felt compelled to listen to the symphony for trombone and orchestra. I found it very compelling and I might have to start exploring more of Bloch's music in the future.


----------



## Triplets

His output is somewhat uneven. Some truly fine works and a fair amount of mediocrity. Baal Shem is my favorite.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bloch is pretty good. Being a big symphony fan, the Symphony in C sharp minor is possibly my favorite work of his. The Israel Symphony, Schelomo, the two Concerti grossi, America, Suite for viola and orchestra, Baal Shem, Helvetia, Hiver, the two Piano Quintets, Suite Hébraïque, and Suite Modale rank very highly for me as well. Otherwise, the Symphony in E flat, the Symphony for trombone and orchestra, and the Sinfonia Breve are rather tough to feel pleasantness. I've seen that the String Quartet No. 1 is a huge one, composed in an epic scale. It's a work I definitely have to check out.


----------



## kyjo

Bloch’s Piano Quintet no. 1 and String Quartet no. 1 (especially the former) are two of the most epic, symphonic, and intense pieces in the chamber music repertoire. Bloch’s ability to create a thrilling and emotionally compelling musical momentum in these works is second-to-none.


----------



## Red Terror

Bloch is one of greatest composers of the 20th century. Some of you here clearly don't know what you're listening to with your 'pastiche' references.


----------



## starthrower

I wouldn't put him in the top of 20th century composers. As has already been mentioned his first piano quintet is a fine work.


----------



## Enthalpy

I like "*Prière*" (prayer) from his suite "Vie juive". Written for cello and piano, but Masahito Tanaka played it nicely (as usual) on the *bassoon*
Prière played by Tanaka
Tanaka played it a full tone lower (signature Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Fb), rather than a semitone (signature F#). Are some jumps to high notes easier then?

Other bassoonists botch the piece but cutting an octave away. As is (C natural to F natural), or a semitone or tone lower, it fits in the bassoon's range. Some bassoonists also drop the ornaments.

And: I believe the piece represents at one location the bows of the praying person, but I haven't heard them from any musician up to now.


----------

